# E-Cube Type 5 .STL files available upon request



## ECubesDesignerX (Feb 23, 2014)

Regarding my 3x3x3 designs, I have seen the most interest in Type 5.
If you are interested in obtaining one of these, please PM me and I can give you more information.
I can currently only send .STL files for printing, but I should have finished models for sale soon.


----------

